

Microsoft announces Office 365 - roadnottaken
http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/press/2010/oct10/10-19Office365.mspx

======
roadnottaken
Could they, cloud, have mentioned _the cloud_ more cloud times in a single
cloud press-release?

Cloud.

